# Time based E/M coding



## scroppercpc (Feb 5, 2010)

I need a clearification on the Time based E/M coding.

Scenerio:  Physician spends 20 minutes face to face with a New patient, 10 minutes is the HPI, EXAM, MDM components--then spends an additional 10 minutes counseling the patient.  Documentation supports the time.
This would allow the OV to be coded by the Time and would be a 99202.

Would this be correct?


----------



## LLovett (Feb 5, 2010)

Technically no, it has to be greater than 50% of the time in counseling and coordination of care in order to bill based on time.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## cjmusser (Feb 5, 2010)

Agree - it would have to technically be 11 minutes but do the elements support a level 2 or possibly higher without the time factor?

Christie Musser, CPC


----------



## scroppercpc (Feb 16, 2010)

The components do not meet the level 2 or higher without the time.  Our providers do time consuming counseling to patients with positive pregnancy tests, then refer them to a OB provider.  We are a Health Department that does not provide OB care, we just do the testing and then provide education and counseling.


----------

